# Removing the polyurethane



## zorro (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi , I require some advise , I have a set of vintage checkered pistol grips that the former owner Polyurethaned , is there a safe way to remove the polyurethane without damaging the checkering ??



tumbleweed


----------

